# Im really scared for my puppy , plz help (Pneumonia)



## danSammy (Jul 20, 2016)

Hey guys ! I mentioned in my last thread about my pup he was going through some tough time with cough and cold . Castlemaid from this forum helped me alot in that .At end i came to know he had E.coli infection (still has it i think) but hes in bigger prob now. I attached his vetlab report (E.coli one) in last thread , will attach here too. Please read last thread to know what hes really goin through .Hes a rottweiler pup . Vet was treating his E.coli with antibiotics and stuff and he was fuully active,playful and eating till last nite .

Now, today morning at 7 i woke up to take Sam (my 1 year old gsd) for a walk and i noticed that tyson (rott pup) was looking a little different when i called him or try to wake him up he was acting very lazy , i tried to give him water but he didn't took it and there was a little vomit on the floor (in sure he did it)....Then he stand in a weird way front legs more wide and his head and neck little downwards . His eyes were dull like hes sick .Then i noticed hes having trouble in breathing . I called my vet but the vet clinic opened around 8:30 -9.00 am.

He wont eat , drink or anything ,Then i waited a little and went to vet, He injected him with some liquid (he vomitted )and did a blood test and Xray , turns out its Pneumonia , said his chests or lungs have congestion , He also dia a test for DISTEMPER but im so happy it was negative .

But im so scared coz Vet said Pneumonia is really dangerous especially for so small puppies,hes 40-45 days old now. He gave him two injections ( ill attach the prescription too so u can see antibiotics names but vets writing is little hard to read) then i waited around my car a little ..puppy started to look a little alive now .

I just got back from vet 2 hours ago and they told me to nebulize him with nebulizer with a liquid in it called SALBUTAMOL RESPIRATOR SOLUTION ASTHALIN RESPULES . 

Now i have to back to vet at 6 ...in like 3 hours from now. 

Any opinions or advice u guys can give will mean the world to me ryt now..im really scared of losing him ,this had Happened wid me before i got sam ..my gsd pup died 2 months old coz of low blood . I donnt want to lose tyson i love him , can this infection be fatal ? My vet wont tell me clearly. Anything i could do to help him .


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Along with those treatments you can run the shower real hot and put him in the steam--help break it up. He needs to stay hydrated and I think IV fluids at the vet would be best.


----------



## danSammy (Jul 20, 2016)

danSammy said:


> Hey guys ! I mentioned in my last thread about my pup he was going through some tough time with cough and cold . Castlemaid from this forum helped me alot in that .At end i came to know he had E.coli infection (still has it i think) but hes in bigger prob now. I attached his vetlab report (E.coli one) in last thread , will attach here too. Please read last thread to know what hes really goin through .Hes a rottweiler pup . Vet was treating his E.coli with antibiotics and stuff and he was fuully active,playful and eating till last nite .
> 
> Now, today morning at 7 i woke up to take Sam (my 1 year old gsd) for a walk and i noticed that tyson (rott pup) was looking a little different when i called him or try to wake him up he was acting very lazy , i tried to give him water but he didn't took it and there was a little vomit on the floor (in sure he did it)....Then he stand in a weird way front legs more wide and his head and neck little downwards . His eyes were dull like hes sick .Then i noticed hes having trouble in breathing . I called my vet but the vet clinic opened around 8:30 -9.00 am.
> 
> ...



Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## danSammy (Jul 20, 2016)

Ty llombardo i'll try that , Went to the vet in the evening he told me its not viral Pneumonia its Bacterial Pneumonia. (i dont know much about the diff between the two )
He hasn't eaten anything from morning , not pooped too ..annd His Stomach is getting bigger (fatter) like its filled with air. Anyone familiar with that ? 
Hes still breathing very fast mostly with his mouth open and tounge hanging . 
Vet has called me tomorrow morning again, hoping he'll get better at nite after sleep . 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

